# Victim shoots two in Harnett home invasion (NC)



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Too bad he got hurt, also that he only wounded 2 of them.

http://www.wral.com/news/news_briefs/story/4169523/



> Victim shoots two in Harnett home invasion
> 
> Posted: Dec. 18 11:46 p.m.
> Updated: 23 minutes ago
> ...


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I hope it wasn't his shooting hand.

Thats one more for the good guys.

To bad he didn't get a round or two in the rest of them. :numbchuck:

I salute you Derrick Womack. :smt1099


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Good thing his wife and daughter was there as witness's. He might have gotten sued for hurting the invaders. Glad no one in his family was seriously injured. I am glad the perp's were.:smt023


----------



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

TOF said:


> I hope it wasn't his shooting hand.
> 
> Thats one more for the good guys.
> 
> ...


+1 Hope it never happens to me, god forbid it does hope i can do the same if not better


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I think this is the first time (on WRAL) I have seen a headline that indicated the victim fought back with a gun. Usually the headline would lead you to believe that the victims were the ones shot, until you read the story.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

tekhead1219 said:


> Good thing his wife and daughter was there as witness's. He might have gotten sued for hurting the invaders. Glad no one in his family was seriously injured. I am glad the perp's were.:smt023


Keep your fingers crossed because its a little early for them to be sueing.
remember dead men tell no lies


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

update
http://www.wral.com/news/news_briefs/story/4225884/


> Second suspect arrested in Harnett home invasion
> Katherine Stroud, charged in Harnett home invasion
> 
> Posted: Dec. 31 5:59 p.m.
> ...


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Glad they caught the other two punks. :smt1099

As a side rant, I'm also glad they updated the story (slightly). The state of print journalism everywhere is really sad right now. In the first version, it wasn't clear at all that the home owner was the one that shot the intruders, except in the headline.


----------

